

What book(s) is/are the best introduction to your field for non-specialists? - E-for-Endetta

Please feel free to recommend different books that assume different levels of background knowledge. Post a separate comment to recommend books in each different field. Thanks!
======
jonjacky
Previously, elsewhere:

[http://ask.metafilter.com/71101/What-single-book-is-the-
best...](http://ask.metafilter.com/71101/What-single-book-is-the-best-
introduction-to-your-field-or-specialization-within-your-field-for-laypeople)

------
yati
Computer Science: SICP ([http://mitpress.mit.edu/books/structure-and-
interpretation-c...](http://mitpress.mit.edu/books/structure-and-
interpretation-computer-programs))

Artificial Intelligence: AIMA
([http://aima.cs.berkeley.edu/](http://aima.cs.berkeley.edu/))

